

Ask HN: What Entrepreneur talks you have heard recently? - hiby007

I was searching for some video&#x27;s for inspiration and stories by fellow Entrepreneur. I regularly follow Kevin&#x27;s Foundation series, I would like to know if any other good inspiring videos you know.
======
chany2
Pandomonthly, Stanford Entrepreneurial Series, drt.fm, This Week in Startups

~~~
hiby007
thank you for sharing. didn't know about these series.

~~~
chany2
Theres a whole bunch on Swell, the radio app.

But I think founder stories on Pandomonthly video is probably the best - she
already covered a good diverse set of people from B2B, B2C, media, VCs,
CEOs... etc

